# Sound problem (non existing /dev/dsp)

## garo

I am following the desktop guide to get my sound working, i am using snd-ac97-codec instead of snd-emu10k1 (it should work, my redhat system is using the same). It loads perfect.

But...,

1) "/etc/init.d/alsasound start" doesn't work when i load snd-ac97-codec

2) amixer doesn't work

3) KDE is saying that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. (KDE is right, for some reason it doesn't exist)

A little help please...

----------

## azambuja

well,

can u tell me a little more info?

isnt that problem because of the permissions set in the devfs file? is your user in the audio group? are u sure your kernel sound options are compiled as modules and just sound support(the first one) is marked? amixer doesnt work... (whats the error msg?)

well with that i might help you...

ive emerged and installed and configured my snb live! 1024 with the alsa emu10k1 driver

cheers!

----------

## garo

I found the problem, i was using the wrong module.

PS:

-Everyone with a ABit BW7 motherboard : use "snd-intel8x0" not "snd-ac97-codec"

-The Desktop Guide is wrong do NOT put the sound module(s) in "/etc/modules.autoload" only in "/etc/modules.d/aliases"

----------

## shadow

i'm also having sound problems  :Sad: 

here's what happend:

according to the alsa matrix my sound card uses the snd-cmi8330 driver, so i used that and followed the guide.  everything went smoothly until i tried doing the pop.wav test. instead of a pop, i got:

```

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:791:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: No such file or directory

aplay: main:447: audio open error: No such file or directory

```

btw,

1) "/etc/init.d/alsasound start" says ALSA driver is already running

2) "/etc/init.d/alsasound stop" says "alsasound" has not yet been started

3) amixer works fine

4) KDE is saying that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. (i did an 'ls' and it did exist)

any ideas?

----------

## shadow

 :Embarassed:  double post...Last edited by shadow on Sat Jul 20, 2002 4:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shadow

 :Embarassed:  triple post...

----------

